# QSI CV Values for Aristo Mallet



## blattan (Jan 4, 2008)

What are optimum CV values for a QSI decoder in an Aristo mallet? 

Bert


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Depends what you what you what to set. Later RJD


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

With a manual 265 pages long, that was definitely an ambiguous question. 

Start with late model firmware, 7-20-2 is latest..... 

Then describe what you want to do. 

Regards, Greg 

p.s. you could look at my site under TRAINS .... MOTIVE POWER .... ARISTO .... MALLET 

I normally keep notes of any "different" settings for locos and QSI there..


----------



## blattan (Jan 4, 2008)

Greg, I saw from your site that you suggested a value of 44 for CV 56.12. At this point I'm not concerned about values for all of the sound settings. I'm wondering what people are using for CV 2, 3, 4 and other motor control CVs. I run on a modular layout using the Airwire/GWire/QSI decoder combination. We won't have another setup until September. I don't have enough track at home to easily experiment with CV settings. Hence my question. 

Bert


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Set CV 2 according to the manual, basically set it so the loco just starts moving at speed step 1. 

Set 3 and 4 to your tast and skill as an engineer. I suggest 50 for 3 and 25 for 4. The greater momentum will help emphasize the changing of the sounds vs load. If you are a really good engineer you could set cv4 to 50, but most people have difficulty stopping where they want to with deceleration that high. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## blattan (Jan 4, 2008)

Thanks!


----------

